

Historian accused of altering Lincoln document at National Archives - grellas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/01/24/AR2011012404713.html?hpid=topnews

======
niels_olson
You know, as hackers become more and more responsible as custodians of the
conduit through which citizens access government records, including court
records, I hope this article will spark some discussion. Good find.

